# Porn reccomendations



## iiseries (Jan 13, 2018)

My wife wants me to get some adult video for us to watch. 
I'm looking to find something (scenes or full movies) quality, where the main character (a woman) is the focus of attention and pleased by the others (A Woman and Man, just 1 Man, 1 woman or multiples and any variations all focusing on pleasing the main woman.)

I have some other videos that are recommended for women and couples, but I was trying to find the above described as it's a recurring theme to most of my wife's fantasies.


----------



## Haiku (Apr 9, 2014)

😳🤨


----------



## VladDracul (Jun 17, 2016)

_"multiples and any variations all focusing on pleasing the main woman."_


So you're looking for gang bang movies?


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

I know it says "Social Spot" but we're really not that social.


----------



## iiseries (Jan 13, 2018)

Two things, if I'm in the wrong forum I apologize (can you point me where this would make sense? (Sex in marriage perhaps)? 
Second, if this isn't the wrong place, I don't mean specifically a gangbang. I'm trying to find Adult film that would relate to the fantasies my wife has divulged to me. They're always where she's the focus (anyone else in the fantasy is focused on pleasing her, not her pleasing others). Sometimes they're of her with one other individual (male or female). sometimes there's more (most common is my wife with a female and male (threesome)). There have been other times that I guess would be classified as gangbang or orgie, but I'm trying to find something more geared toward what my wife would find erotic, vs. what I would (or other males). Much of what I've found has been very male oriented (a generalization I know, but I believe it to be true).


----------



## Haiku (Apr 9, 2014)

iiseries said:


> two things, if i'm in the wrong forum i apologize


cpyprn frm(internet) to(harddrive) genre(*all)


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

iiseries said:


> My wife wants me to get some adult video for us to watch.
> I'm looking to find something (scenes or full movies) quality, where the main character (a woman) is the focus of attention and pleased by the others (A Woman and Man, just 1 Man, 1 woman or multiples and any variations all focusing on pleasing the main woman.)
> 
> I have some other videos that are recommended for women and couples, but I was trying to find the above described as it's a recurring theme to most of my wife's fantasies.


LOL...There's actually a porn movie where the WOMAN is being pleased and not just being treated like one big orifice?

The hell, you say!


----------



## Holdingontoit (Mar 7, 2012)

What is the goal in watching this together? What are you hoping your wife will learn from this? What reaction are you hoping to trigger?


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Sex in Marriage is the forum you are looking for (at least I think that's what you're looking for).


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Often peoples interests are more nuanced that it might seem. you might do best going to one of the big free sites like pornhub and finding clips of what you are looking for, then get the entire movie.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 1, 2017)

Maybe this is a stupid question, but why don’t you just get a video camera and make your own?


----------



## annierose7995 (Mar 11, 2018)

Pornography ruins relationships, intimacy and society.


----------



## twoofus (Jun 16, 2017)

Edmund said:


> Maybe this is a stupid question, but why don’t you just get a video camera and make your own?


In the better days of my marriage, my wife observed that I got the pleasure of seeing the action whereas she didn't. So we connected a hand held video camera to the TV and she could watch whatever I pointed the camera and she found that a real turn on. Sometimes we would keep a recording, but only if our faces had a masquerade mask on should the tape fall into the wrong hands.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Blondilocks said:


> I know it says "Social Spot" but we're really not that social.


Yet...........

Yet, you read intently...
Yet, you replied 'not' inadvertently, rather reflexively.

Because you are precipitously, precariously, vicariously, socially rapt.

I say this because you are 'here' as am I, as are hundreds, maybe thousands of others....here!!!

Ack...
Back to my Tales.

SunCMars-


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

So does alcohol.... sometimes. 



annierose7995 said:


> Pornography ruins relationships, intimacy and society.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

annierose7995 said:


> Pornography ruins relationships, intimacy and society.


Yes, it's the scourge of mankind and anyone who dares to lower themselves into the pits of Hell to actually watch it will surely suffer and die a cruel and painful death. 

The OP hasn't been back to this thread for 2 months, so I'll assume he and his wife already had their porn movie 'date' and have since turned into pillars of salt.


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

iiseries said:


> Two things, if I'm in the wrong forum I apologize (can you point me where this would make sense? (Sex in marriage perhaps)?
> Second, if this isn't the wrong place, I don't mean specifically a gangbang. I'm trying to find Adult film that would relate to the fantasies my wife has divulged to me. They're always where she's the focus (anyone else in the fantasy is focused on pleasing her, not her pleasing others). Sometimes they're of her with one other individual (male or female). sometimes there's more (most common is my wife with a female and male (threesome)). There have been other times that I guess would be classified as gangbang or orgie, but I'm trying to find something more geared toward what my wife would find erotic, vs. what I would (or other males). Much of what I've found has been very male oriented (a generalization I know, but I believe it to be true).


look up "female orgasm" porn. 

its probably along the lines of what your wife is looking for. the visuals and sounds of a woman losing her **** and having a powerful orgasm.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

annierose7995 said:


> Pornography ruins relationships, intimacy and society.


Absolutely.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

Dear iiseries;

If you are still checking this post, I do have some advice. When my wife and I were working with a Sex Therapist on rebuilding our sex starved marriage the ST loaned us a copy of some of the Sinclair Institute Better Sex video's. 

They were and were not porn. 

They showed real people (some who didn't have perfect bodies or perfect make-up) having caring sex with other(s). They were suppose to be instructional, but they were clearly created for visual stimulation. The ST told us that she actually had meet some of the people in one of the video and they were real people, but exhibitionists. Her recommendation was to watch them to see if anything looked like it would be fun. She stressed that sex should be playful, exploratory, and not be taken too seriously. That laughter was important as well and that if we could laugh at some of the sex acts that was a plus.

And yes, the couples did not appear to have one partner abusing or humiliating the other. 

Good luck.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

Why choose?

https://www.popsugar.com/love/Best-Porn-Sites-Women-43885757

try some of these sites, and let HER pick the porn to watch.


----------



## Tony Conrad (Oct 7, 2013)

Bad idea I think.


----------



## Um Excuse Me (Feb 3, 2018)

iiseries said:


> My wife wants me to get some adult video for us to watch.
> I'm looking to find something (scenes or full movies) quality, where the main character (a woman) is the focus of attention and pleased by the others (A Woman and Man, just 1 Man, 1 woman or multiples and any variations all focusing on pleasing the main woman.)
> 
> I have some other videos that are recommended for women and couples, but I was trying to find the above described as it's a recurring theme to most of my wife's fantasies.


Maybe you should ask Stormy Daniels?


----------

